# Finally recovered...life is normal again.



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys! So I received DPDR after smoking marijuana for the first time and it was not enjoyable at all! I, like many of you, had no idea what was going on after smoking, and thought that I was going crazy. Needless to say I found this forum and religiously checked it every hour for the first month that I had this horrible impairment. Soon I started to realize that frantically and obsessively worrying about the DPDR wasn't helping at all, if anything it was making it worse. I started to slowly get involved more and more with " normal" life and things started getting better slowly. Before I knew it I almost completely forgot what was wrong with me and now I am completely recovered. By no means is recovery going to be linear... At all!!! You're going to have really bad days and really good days until eventually it's gone just as quick as it came. Like many of you I had no hope whatsoever and believed I would be stuck like this forever,(if you feel like this, don't believe that sh!t, it's not true). I'm not going to lie and say that things(life) are 100% how they used to be, because they're not. Life is different,but in a good way, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I have a new perspective on life and having DPDR definitely taught me things about myself I would've never known. Just know that you will get through this! you'll come out of this hell even stonger than you went in, and the funny thing is, when you do get out, you won't even remember all the crap you went through, it'll seem like a distant dream. Anyways that's my .02 cents on the matter. I promised myself that once I recovered I would come back and tell you guys what to do, it's as simple as getting distracted and keeping yourself busy. Your mind needs a break,so have fun, enjoy your family and make memories. Fake it till you make it, it really does work.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Great post. Can u tell me some of the things u felt . I am struggling at the moment


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

How long have you had it? Iv had it for about two and half years now and for the last year and a half iv been in the same state of where I'm okay and its just dr is jut always there and it's not so over whelming. Lately it's been hard because I'm stressed but I know I'll be back to benign okay with dr soon.


----------



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey Katie! I felt almost every and any type of feeling possible related to DPDR, from feeling trapped in a dream to visual snow and delusions about reality, with a lot of anxiety lol. Don't stress too much because it will only be detrimental to your recovery. You will get better! I promise you, you will get better.


----------



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey Jessie! I was lucky enough to only have it for 8 months and although I only had it for 8 months I definitely know how you feel and it sucks( in a way it's worse than DPDR itself). And you will be fine I promise!!!!! You just have to believe it and keep yourself busy, like I said above; Fake it till you make it!


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi robert thanks for your response. I just feel trapped in a reality that feels new and everything scares me even my own thinking. I keep thinking i could of not been here so why am I playing along with this reality yano ? Is that all part of dp. I feel like my thinking is programmed almost so I feel scared to think. how did u let go of the thoughts. I dont feel here. and I feel like here is a place i could just vanish from hard to explain. I would imagine the thoughts are all interpretations of a feeling tho? Glad u are better


----------



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey Katie, trust me I've been there and it's horrible especially the fear of yourself... I know you're going through a tough time, but after reading your response it seems to me that you are thinking and worrying wayyyy too much on what you are feeling and your not doing your best to live a normal life. Katie I need you to trust me when I tell you that you shouldn't be scared and that yes, everything you are feeling is a a part of DP and I mean everything, because I can relate with you a lot. I'm only 17 and at the time when I had the DP I thought my life was ove, but I just did what every recovered person says.... Keep distracted, stay busy, take part in normal life again, fake it till you make it. I'm laying here in bed (I live in California) waiting for morning to come and I feel horrible for you because it seems like this is consuming you,but Katie I can tell you with the most certainty, that you will get better and everything will be alright. Just keep swimming and one thing that really helped me was taking practice exams( I'm studying for my SAT) and after studying I was so mentally tired that I couldn't even think about DPDR. Anyways, I just need you to know that all the sh!t you're going through now will be completely non existent once you learn how to not let this horrible mental cinch control your life. You can do it Katie!


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you ! . I let it go yesterday and I had a better day ! I am paying too much attention to how I feel because it feels like the truth and life feels like the delusion and because of the fear the thoughts cause. I will try go on more as normal and try to trust that in time these thoughts and feelings will go away . Thank you so much for ur reassurance and response . Hopefully I can pm u if ur still on here .


----------



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Of course! Just pm me whenever you feel down or need some advice, I'll always be around to help people


----------

